# Time With Good Friends



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I had the pleasure, and blessing, to spend a couple of days with Nathan and Ray. Over a day and a half We shot over 20lbs of ammo, collected some nice raw fork material and just enjoyed Ourselves.

The only problem with planning a shoot with these two fellows, is,they can never decide which slingshot to use. (picture) Just kidding, Nathan leaves the house with one in each pocket (6). These two Guys really force a person like my self to shoot better. If I don't shoot better, I hardly ever get a chance at a target.

There are several trees off the deck that provided MANY targets (Pine cones and Acorns) very few left hanging after two days (picture)..We took a nice walk through the woods collecting forks and shot at most everything that posed it-self as a viable target which was about everything.

There were many amazing shots. I dare say, that if, it had been critter season and We were hunting, We would have filled the freezer

We were planning on crossing the lake and search for forks that had been submerged (lake down 30'). The weather did not prove to be conducive for a paddle trip (heavy rain)

When the rain stopped and the Rainbow shown,We hit the woods.

GREAT TIMES FOR ALL!

Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice friends, Nice place


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like a great weekend! And i LOVE your place. .......Ok, that settles it. You're adopting me, Bill!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Looks like a great time


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like squirrel country to me. I know that squirrels like nuts, but I don't think they like slingshot nuts, hah!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

LVO said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! And i LOVE your place. .......Ok, that settles it. You're adopting me, Bill!


Not my place.

I sure would like to live there and never leave though.

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks like squirrel country to me. I know that squirrels like nuts, but I don't think they like slingshot nuts, hah!


It sure is critter country. We have some video of our special squirrel hunting ammo. Nathan gives a good demonstration of the special fragmented ammo.

They would not have like us indeed!

Bill


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WILD BILL said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! And i LOVE your place. .......Ok, that settles it. You're adopting me, Bill!


Not my place.

I sure would like to live there and never leave though.

Bill
[/quote]
Well, you're still stuck with me, Bill!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

LVO said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! And i LOVE your place. .......Ok, that settles it. You're adopting me, Bill!


Not my place.

I sure would like to live there and never leave though.

Bill
[/quote]
Well, you're still stuck with me, Bill!
[/quote]

I do need to visit NM. My oldest Son's Army battle Buddy lives in NM somewhere. He posted a picture on his Facebook of a trophy Mule Deer he got a week or so ago. A real beast.

Bill


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome place Bud! Lake, forest,scenery,slingshots,good friends,slingshots,fresh air, slingshots-can you say heaven? Always great to shoot with friends! Excellent! Flatband


----------

